# Angel Breeding Tank Setup



## nuts4fish (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 4 of my 5 Angels who have paired off, (2 pairs). Each pair has layed claim to opposite sides of my 75g. I have had several batchs of eggs from both pair. They have generally lasted 1 - 2 days before completely being eaten.

I am thinking of moving 1 pair into my 30g and seeing if we can progress further. The 30g has been running for quite awhile with the fish listed below. Because of this I really don't want to remove gravel and such. Can I leave anything in my 30 as dither fish or cleanup crew? Specifically the cories and algae eater.

The Tetras are fairly large now and I think can move into the 75g the angels are coming out of. The platys I plan to move in with my guppies in my 10g. This leaves a 5g I can set up, move Guppies maybe?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I have a friend who has 2 - 100g empty and has offered them as a grow out when/if the time comes


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

If you really want to breed the angels in the 30g, I would suggest no other fish in with them. The 'dithers' would all be egg/fry eaters. Your best chance at getting fry is to try the parents alone. You may also just have to pull the eggs and hatch them artificially. Your angels may have to go through a few months of laying and eating eggs before they catch on.


----------



## nuts4fish (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I was fairly sure I would have to relocate my other fish. I was looking to varify that. 

I am thinking of leaving the parents in with the eggs. I am not as concerned about the numbers of fry produced, as I am about witnessing the whole parenting process and learning from it.


----------



## Obed Mathis (Jan 21, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck with your angel pair. It may take several spawns for your angels to get the parent raising thing down. A lot of folks really enjoy watching the process. I don't do the parent raising thing, but understand the desire. I pull my eggs out and hatch them seperately, but there are lots of folks on the TAFII who do that. There is lots of angelfish specific info there on genentics, breeding and raising, diseases and treatments, DIY projects for auto water chaning and hatchery equipment. You also may consider joing the angelfish society, there is lots of help there, their membership dues are only $5 a year and lots of great resources, like a genetic calculator that tells you what your fry would turn out to be in percentages depending on the parent combinations. Check out the site http://www.theangelfishsociety.org Lots of good info there for members and non-members alike.


----------

